# Star Trek Discovery: Neuer Trailer stimmt auf Staffel 4 ein



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Discovery: Neuer Trailer stimmt auf Staffel 4 ein*

					Star Trek: Discorvery geht im November 2021 in die vierte Runde - und ein neuer Trailer versüßt den Fans die Wartezeit bis zum Release der neuen Episoden. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Discovery: Neuer Trailer stimmt auf Staffel 4 ein*


----------



## Rhetoteles (10. Oktober 2021)

Leider viele Rückblenden und bei dem schlechten Folgen der letzten Seasons sehe ich dem nicht wirklich gespannt entgegen. Hab die letzte Staffel nicht mal beendet. Mich würde mehr der Spin-Off interessieren. Vielleicht wird Picard Season 2 auch gut. Lower Decks war bisher auch echt der Hammer. Vielleicht gibt es bald auch mal wieder was von einem Star Trek Film zu hören


----------



## bulli007 (11. Oktober 2021)

"mittlerweile zum Captain der Discorvery ernannte Michael Burnham"
Bin ich froh das ich die  Serie nach Staffel 2 abgebrochen habe.......


----------



## Der_Strumpf (11. Oktober 2021)

Selten hat mich eine Science Fiction Serie (noch dazu Star Trek) so hart enttäuscht.


----------



## Phobos001 (11. Oktober 2021)

Statt Star Trek Discovery hätte man auch eine Serie promoten können die es auch wert ist.
"The Expanse" geht (leider) in die finale Staffel.
Ich hoffe Amazon nimmt sich dennoch die drei Bücher vor, die nach dem jetzigen Arc noch erschienen sind.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4PJpkGPtAHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Marlock (11. Oktober 2021)

Rhetoteles schrieb:


> Leider viele Rückblenden und bei dem schlechten Folgen der letzten Seasons sehe ich dem nicht wirklich gespannt entgegen. Hab die letzte Staffel nicht mal beendet. Mich würde mehr der Spin-Off interessieren. Vielleicht wird Picard Season 2 auch gut. Lower Decks war bisher auch echt der Hammer. Vielleicht gibt es bald auch mal wieder was von einem Star Trek Film zu hören


Picard und gut XD guter Witz...Star Trek ist leider in Händen die diese Serie nicht zu schätzen wissen oder auch Verstehen


----------



## Rhetoteles (11. Oktober 2021)

Marlock schrieb:


> Picard und gut XD guter Witz...Star Trek ist leider in Händen die diese Serie nicht zu schätzen wissen oder auch Verstehen


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 😅😅😅


----------



## Splatterpope (11. Oktober 2021)

Phobos001 schrieb:


> Statt Star Trek Discovery hätte man auch eine Serie promoten können die es auch wert ist.
> "The Expanse" geht (leider) in die finale Staffel.
> Ich hoffe Amazon nimmt sich dennoch die drei Bücher vor, die nach dem jetzigen Arc noch erschienen sind.
> 
> ...



Vom sechsten zum siebten Buch gibts nen Zeitsprung von 30 Jahren, könnte u.U. also nich dauern, bis die Fortsetzung verfilmt wird. ^^


----------



## Phobos001 (11. Oktober 2021)

Splatterpope schrieb:


> Vom sechsten zum siebten Buch gibts nen Zeitsprung von 30 Jahren, könnte u.U. also nich dauern, bis die Fortsetzung verfilmt wird. ^^


Das ist völlig korrekt !
Jedoch würde den Schreiberlingen der Serie mit Sicherheit etwas einfallen um diesen Zeitsprung auch mit dem aktuellen Cast zu ermöglichen.
Immerhin hat man es mit dem Protomolekühl zu tun, da ist alles möglich.
Zumal ich die letzten Bücher als Kontext auch in der Serie nicht missen wollen würde.
Dafür wurde viel zu viel in den letzten Staffeln diesbezüglich angeteasert.


Spoiler: Klick nur darauf, wenn du die Bücher kennst.



Selbst die Geburt des Lakonischen Imperiums wurde mehr oder minder schon gezeigt.
Auch können sie in der Serie die letzte Probe des Molekühls, sowie der Verbleib des geistig verstümmelten Wissenschaftlers nicht einfach unterschlagen.
Vom "natürlichen" Feind des Molekühls gar nicht zu sprechen.....


----------



## 4thVariety (11. Oktober 2021)

Ich glaub in dem Trailer war kein einziger heterosexueller Mann zu sehen. Nennt mich oder die Welt rückständig, aber der Quote und den Youtubevideos über die Serie wird das nicht gut tun.

Lower Decks Staffel 2 hat da eine wesentlich bessere Balance in den Rollen und seitdem es sich weniger über Star Trek lustig macht, sondern man mit den Charakteren lacht ist das eh die beste Star Trek Serie seit Captain Archer. Irgendwie traurig, aber wahr.


----------



## Shotay3 (12. Oktober 2021)

Also ich bin tatsächlich etwas anderer Meinung.
Ich kann zwar nicht aus Sicht eines "Trekkie" sprechen, da ich auch erst mit den Filmen von J. J. Abrams der Serie zumindest etwas näher kam (Ich weiß, steinigt mich.... war trotzdem nettes Popcorn Kino). Auch wenn die Serie gerne mal sehr emotional auf die Tränendrüse drücken möchte, wurde ich immer gut unterhalten. 
Insgesamt in Ordnung erzählt, den Plott fand ich meist nicht schlecht, vielleicht ein zwei Ausreißer Folgen die nicht ganz so gefielen, die Beziehung zwischen Spock und seiner Schwester interessant, VFX top für "Serienstandards". Staffel 2 fand ich sehr spannend. Staffel 3 eeetwas schwieriger, trotzdem freue ich mich auf Staffel 4 ...


----------



## Schori (12. Oktober 2021)

Discovery ist für mich Schmutz.
Picard hat seine Schwächen gefällt mir aber tatsächlich ganz gut.
So richtige Star Trek vibes wie bei den alten Serien, wie Voyager, kommt aber auch nicht auf.


----------

